# Gift from my "vendor"



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

This is priceless. If you guys remember when I was a young'n I got ripped off for a box of Monte #2's. Heres the thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27037

Well that "vendor", who _was_ my good friend, got all mad and told me I had no idea what I was talking about when I called him out on it. A few months go by and he realizes I will never buy cigars from him again so he sends me an "apology" gift. I almost wet myself when I opened it.

Heres a pic of what he gave me:

View attachment 7548


These counterfeiters sure don't do very much research.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

That is just too good. :r


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Are they fakes as well ?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, for us non habano saavy.. whats the issue?
Scott


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Is this a variety pack?

I see Cohiba, Montecristo, and RyJ but I can't make out the other two.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Are they fakes as well ?


There is a seleccion Robustos box and a seleccion Piramides box, but they don't even make a seleccion Churchills box. No idea where he found it.

These are beyond fake. These are like glass-top cohiba fake, they don't even exist.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ahhh.. I see.. Man I need to do more research on Habanos.. Of course, if I could afford to buy them, Id be doing more research on em.
Scott


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh that is just too funny.

Stacey


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

that is awesome! does he ahve any glass top 5 packs?? :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Must be a good friend after all.....time heals all wounds....so they say.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Must be the same guy that tried to sell me a box of...
Cohiba Edicion Limitada 2005: Double Coronas.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

That'd make a good collectors box though :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Disreguard my earlier post, just reread you post and see that my eyes and mind are affected by my migraine.........ohhh my head, sorry Eric..:hn


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

ha ha well I guess he tried the only way he knew how.:r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Tell the vendor you would just prefer cash.:r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

that is classic, thanks for sharing that with us


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

That is awesome...:r 

How can I get on that deal???:hn


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That is truly a treasure and a sight to behold! How awsome is that???

I wish I had one!  

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Next time you talk with your vendor see if you can get Churchill Tubos in a cab! As resourceful as he is, he can probably come up with some!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

How do they look? How do they smell? How do they smoke? They might still be decent cigars even if they're not all they claim to be. After all, you can't complain about the price (free).


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Save it.

You can take it to herfs for lots of laughs.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Just priceless.
The box is a keeper anyway.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Poriggity said:


> Ahhh.. I see.. Man I need to do more research on Habanos.. Of course, if I could afford to buy them, Id be doing more research on em.
> Scott


If you can afford non cubans, you can afford cubans lol


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Could always sell em on ebay... J/k
:z


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Priceless.....this source was from Miami no doubt!!!!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

They do say that humour is the best cure, maybe he hoped hed heal the rift between you by making you laugh :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

My first thought was WTF?! I didn't know there was a CHURCHILL collector's box!! 
Then I read the rest of your thread!

UH! THERE IS NO MONTECRISTO CHURCHILL THAT I KNOW OF ! !

Just tell your not so smart friend that you're now buying only vintage sticks from Smokey Mo in London (who's an advertiser on Top 25 Cigar).

BTW, is this the "friend" from this post?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> My first thought was WTF?! I didn't know there was a CHURCHILL collector's box!!
> Then I read the rest of your thread!
> 
> UH! THERE IS NO MONTECRISTO CHURCHILL THAT I KNOW OF ! !
> ...


Thats him!! 
Still up to no good!! At least thanks to you Mo I took one look at the cigars and knew they were fake.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Ermo said:


> Thats him!!
> Still up to no good!! At least thanks to you Mo I took one look at the cigars and knew they were fake.


Maybe we should send him a coupla' REALLY GOOD cigars & turh him over to the real dark side. [BWAHAHAHA]


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

MoTheMan said:


> Maybe we should send him a coupla' REALLY GOOD cigars & turh him over to the real dark side. [BWAHAHAHA]


Good idea Mo, I'll give him some real smokes and see what he thinks.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

mmmm.... machine made bunched filler churchills

i bet those are nummy


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Hell I the first two boxes I were fake. When I found out I told the guy I wanted my $$ back, he said no :c but did send me a box of Fake Monty 4's :sl 

Ain't life grand:al 

Rob


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a friend that is new to Cubans that asked me if I wanted to split a box of the 06 Cohiba EL's UM.... Sure LOL


----------

